# MBTI Youtube Channels connect



## Misty28 (Sep 13, 2016)

I created this channel for all of us MBTI YouTubers to connect. I hope we can meet other YouTubers and possibly do interviews together and feature. 

POST YOUR YOUTUBE VIDEO DOWN BELOW and your CHANEL
INFJ YOUTUBE


----------



## goodvibe (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you all YouTubers! I am trying to think if there is a single one of you I don't like: Nope. If you have a youtube channel, I have probably listened to you in the background at some point. 

It is also good practice for me to guess your MBTI type before checking the channel. 

My favorite videos: typing sessions. Please keep making them.


----------



## PersonaBelle (Nov 1, 2020)

Cool idea 

Here's my channel...I look at the 16 different Personality Types relationship interactions, Love Paths, 
Profiles, Quizzes, and other things...

PersonaBelle....Exploring Personality Type


----------



## mitzibales (May 3, 2021)

It's the best MBTI Youtube channel I found so far.


----------



## Tarzrobe (Apr 21, 2021)

mitzibales said:


> It's the best MBTI Youtube channel I found so far.


Which one?


----------

